# Can you use a filter in an uncycled tank?



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Currently I'm using a filter with an uncycled 10g tank. Is that okay?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

The filter is only going to help you (so long as the flow is not so high that it sucks the betta in, then, well, that's bad xD ). All filters started out in an uncycled tank at some point in time anyhow, because the filter is what helps set up the cycle. The bacteria will eventually settle in the filter material and cause the cycling effect in your tank by consuming the ammonia, and then later the nitrites. 
I'm assuming you just set this tank up. Do you already have a fish in this tank? If possible, it is normally best to not have a fish in the tank whilst first letting it set up and go through the cycle (provided you are planning on cycling the tank, if not, then you shoud be doing frequent enough water changes to combat the ammonia level from rising high enough to harm the fish). The high levels of ammonia present as a tank is first cycling can often greatly stress a fish and even kill them.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I do have afish in the tank, I can't cycle the tank either, but I have no place to put the fish!!!! I've had the tank for a few days now.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so confused. I can't cycle the tank, my fish is in the tank, I just got the tank in the last few days, what can I do?????????


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You CAN cycle the tank with the fish in it. You just have to be very careful to check ammonia levels. It is best to do it without the fish to keep the fish from getting stressed. You would need an API liquid master test kit to keep an eye on water parameters. I know its all confusing. It still is to me but I'm learning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If a tank is cycled then you don't have to do massive water changes. Just like 25-50% depending on what your readings are.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

...But my parents won't buy me a kit with the ammonia!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you not have any money of your own ? ever?
an ammonia test kit around here goes for 8 bucks at wall mart..
And If you really don't want to cycle the tank with your betta in it, Surely you have a gallon jar or plastic ice cream tub something you can temp hold him into until it cycles...it must have a cover tho, with air holes.. Betta's can & will jump out..

Or just leave the betta in the tank and do water changes as needed,, 
Problem is once the ammonia turns to 0 your gonna have nitrites take its place, and nitrites are even more dangerous then ammonia! So then your going to need a nitrite kit.....
once the nitrites turn to nitrates your tank is cycled and safe for the fish.....
I will personally not ever cycle a tank with fish in it again,, to stressful on them in my opinion....

If your parents won't let you do anything, How can we here really help you.....

Just change his water as frequently as you can,... Betta's are tough little nuts/// to tough for their own good in my opionion...... Everything will probably turn out ok as long as you keep up with the water changes


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm using my money now to repay them for the tank...I'll just have to do water cleanings


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

how about u take the filter out, and do 50% water changes twice a week?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

so I can't use the filter anymore?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would you be able to do partial changes like once or twice a week? I would leave the filter in there. Its not hurting anything.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, I agree with DQ, use the filter!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, yeah I can do partial changes. Is it ok to use a cup to remove the old water? That's what I've been doing. Just keep using buckets or whatever and then replacing it with clean water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just did a partial on my 4 gallon. I use a cup to dip the water out and pour it into a bucket then empty the bucket into my tub.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You are going to need a gravel vac siphon cleaner. It will help remove any dirt trapped in the gravel. Walmart has them for pretty cheap.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

ok, thanks


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an uncylced tank... well 2 uncycled tanks, with filters. Surimi gets upset when his is turned off, and i didn't have time to cycle it. I suspect its fine, no problems so far and its been a few weeks. I have learned that the filter makes it easier to forget about the waterchanges (guess what I am doing tonight...)

The gravelvac is a good idea (i got mine for $6 at petco, and drama uses a ATurkey bastor ($1 at the dollar store) SInce you wouldn't believe how much yuck is in the gravel... but try using in in the sink first, its kinda hard to get the hang of...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmnemms, do you test your water?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If you have other cycled tanks you can steal some media from one of them and thus create a faster cycle in your uncycled tanks... I keep extra filters in most all my larger tanks for just that reason,, Can instantly cycle any new tank I decide to buy.. Great time saver...... 

testing water peremiters is a good idea at least once a week... I test peremiters in most all my tanks every day, Paranoid of something going haywire I guess... I have a little buzzer that goes off after each test is done, My hubby says he hears bells everywhere even when he sleeps. Drives him nuts, shrudges his shoulders and say's at least he knows he's still alive when he hears them dang bells..


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I only have the strips, so i use them just to kinda have an idea, but i really do need to get the test kit when i get the money. Right now, i have just been keeping a really close eye on them. Nothing seems different, none are sick, the shrimp are all still alive... not laying at the gravel to much, except when sushi goes in his cave/rock to sleep... actually i think its just to show the shrimp that he is the boss...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't test my water since I don't cycle. Thinking about it though...


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to just have an idea... and i am seriously thinking about cycling the tank that vegans rescue will go in


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I know that cycling is best but I hate to think of the time it will take and, knowing me, I'd probably have a mess with all the water changes.lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, yea, mine is that whenever i get the money for the API test something else comes up that i need.


----------

